# [Gelöst] Doom3 wie läuft das ?

## linux88

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir grade doom 3 Installiert:

```
# eix -I doom3

[I] games-fps/doom3

     Available versions:  {M}1.3.1304!s {alsa cdinstall dedicated opengl roe}

     Installed versions:  1.3.1304!s(03:22:20 29.06.2012)(alsa opengl -cdinstall -dedicated -roe)

     Homepage:            http://www.doom3.com/

     Description:         3rd installment of the classic iD 3D first-person shooter

```

beim starten jedoch bekomm ich diese Meldung:

```
$ doom3

DOOM 1.3.1.1304 linux-x86 Jan 16 2007 21:58:02

found interface lo - loopback

found interface wlan0 - 192.168.2.101/255.255.255.0

------ Initializing File System ------

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game01.pk4 with checksum 0x51c6981f

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game02.pk4 with checksum 0xf3ec6f7

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/game03.pk4 with checksum 0x5d4230ea

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak005.pk4 with checksum 0x8ffc3621

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak006.pk4 with checksum 0x95b65ab

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak007.pk4 with checksum 0x666bdb3c

Loaded pk4 /opt/doom3/base/pak008.pk4 with checksum 0x23ae5993

Current search path:

/home/jerome/.doom3/base

/opt/doom3/base

/opt/doom3/base/pak008.pk4 (3 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak007.pk4 (38 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak006.pk4 (48 files)

/opt/doom3/base/pak005.pk4 (63 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game03.pk4 (2 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game02.pk4 (2 files)

/opt/doom3/base/game01.pk4 (2 files)

game DLL: 0x0 in pak: 0x0

Addon pk4s:

file system initialized.

--------------------------------------

Unknown command 'vid_restart'

idRenderSystem::Shutdown()

Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg

```

Über google hab ich heruasgefunden das mir die pak004.pak4 fehlt  wo bekomm ich diese her ?

Jemand hat geschrieben das man die von der Orginalen CD braucht aber wenn das denn so ist dann macht es doch garkeinen sinn das zu emergen wofür ist das Paket denn dann da ?

Oder ist das Problem doch ganz woanders ?

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Fri Jun 29, 2012 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dass brauchst du die CD. Hat lizenzrechtliche Gründe.

Probier doch einfach Nexuiz oder Sauerbraten.

----------

## linux88

Ja bei sauerbraten bin ich schon gelandet  :Smile: 

Aus welchen Grund kann man das den emergen wenn man doch sowieso die CD braucht ?

Wenn man die CD hat braucht man es doch nicht mehr zu emergen oder welchen sinn macht das ganze ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Ja bei sauerbraten bin ich schon gelandet 
> 
> Aus welchen Grund kann man das den emergen wenn man doch sowieso die CD braucht ?
> 
> Wenn man die CD hat braucht man es doch nicht mehr zu emergen oder welchen sinn macht das ganze ?

 

Dann versuch doch mal, es von der CD unter Gentoo zu starten... Dazu brauchst du dann noch ein Windows...

----------

## franzf

USE="cdinstall" anmachen, dann wird auch doom3-data installiert, was wichtige Daten von der CD aufs System holt.

Steht aber alles in der pkg_postinst-Meldung, die du bekommen aber nicht gelesen hast  :Wink: 

```
pkg_postinst() {

        games_pkg_postinst

        if ! use cdinstall; then

                elog "You need to copy pak000.pk4, pak001.pk4, pak002.pk4, pak003.pk4, and"

                elog "pak004.pk4 from either your installation media or your hard drive to"

                elog "${dir}/base before running the game,"

                elog "or 'emerge games-fps/doom3-data' to install from CD."

# usw..

```

----------

## linux88

Ah Okay ich war mal so frei und hab mir die README durchgelesen... Hätt ich vllt. mal früher machen sollen   :Idea: 

```
The following files need to be copied from the win32 install CDs

to your base/ directory ( md5 sums provided below as reference )

by default, /usr/local/games/doom3/base

71b8d37b2444d3d86a36fd61783844fe  base/pak000.pk4

4bc4f3ba04ec2b4f4837be40e840a3c1  base/pak001.pk4

fa84069e9642ad9aa4b49624150cc345  base/pak002.pk4

f22d8464997924e4913e467e7d62d5fe  base/pak003.pk4

38561a3c73f93f2e6fd31abf1d4e9102  base/pak004.pk4

```

Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen...

Gruß

----------

